

Ask HN: I am going to write a Django tutorial about ... - axeny

Hello. Django community is amazing and I really want to give back, because of all the help I received both online and offline, when I was younger. I would like to write a beginners tutorial on Django, but I can&#x27;t think of any app idea, that won&#x27;t be too complex for beginners. I don&#x27;t want to write a tutorial about blog, todo list or poll applications as those are covered. I would be really happy if anyone can give me something to write about and of course you will get credit in the tutorial :). 
Thanks in advance!
======
axeny
Two ideas for now : Questions and Answers site and simple CRM for contacts +
notes on each contact . Anything else? :)

